# Compak K6 - common faults or weaknesses?



## Amh82 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have seen a K6 for sale that I am interested in. It's an older model that has seen a fair bit of use, so will need some TLC.

Are there are any common failure points on these machines?

I can see that most spares are available, apart from motor parts. Do they tend to suffer with motor/bearing issues, or problems where parts aren't available?

From what I've read these grinders are a good value alternative to something like a Mazzer SJ?

Is it safe to say that a well used commercial grinder will be a better longterm bet than something like a lightly used MC2, allowing for some repair/refurb work?


----------

